# Something at HF that is Made in America...lol



## 1977Impala (Mar 23, 2013)

The bags they put your stuff in..lol I'm a maintenance tech at a plastic bag maker and I seen today they where making and printing bags for harbor freight..lol  and its funny , be cause tool theft is so rampant around the plant almost all the techs have a pile of harbor freight tools, and they get used hard. couple of guys even use the 42 inch bottom back for tool carts,  they have been wheeling around the plant for 6-7 years now and have held up far better than all the other craftsman and Kennedy and Williams boxes have...


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2013)

Well they got to have something made in america.

I was just talking to a buddy of mine today on how my rolling cart from there has outlasted my Craftsman by far.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea I took my 169.00 rolling 5 drawer cart to work out of, interested to see how it holds up.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2013)

I think a lot of these american brands may not be actually made in america anymore and to keep costs down they are making them flimsier and flimsier. It's sad, I would still rather spend more on quality but the quality doesn't seem to be there anymore.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Quality appears to have gone down the drain, even when purchasing good ol' USA parts.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2013)

I was talking to my buddy today who runs a lumber yard about the big box store lumber and what he gets. The box guys buy worse quality only so that they can sell it at a lower price because us as Americans are cheap now days. Very few of us are even willing to spend a little more on something of better quality. My buddy sells the better quality wood and gets customers that will whine and complain that it costs more than the box store but when you look at it his wood is knot free and straight, it's worth a few pennies more.

It's all in mentality now, we are taught to buy a new something now and then get the new and improved model a few years down the road. Take Radios, you can go out and buy a nice radio that has all the options you need and that will last for about 200 bucks or you can buy one for 40 bucks that has the same options but not quite as good quality and will only probably last a year or two before something breaks on it but by then you will want the new one anyway right? You will end up buying ten of the lower quality radio in the same time you could be enjoying the one good quality radio.


----------

